# "The Lagoon" by funkyfish! update 12/07/10)



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

imo the plant background is tacky. i would replace it with a black one. anyways, what plants are u getting? its hard to give u suggestions until i see some more pics. looks good so far tho!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I know the background got to go too :icon_redf
And the plants I ordered for now are:
Ludwigia, Broad Leaf 
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Anubias barteri v. ‘Nana’
Java Fern 
Glossostigma elatinoides
Water Sprite
Java Moss 
Ludwigia, Narrow Leaf


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Uhh i couldn't see the background until i starred at it for a minute or so. Even then i can barely make out the background. What background you planing to put on?

Mineralized soil, nice! If i had know that i would have bought that instead of eco-complete, o well.

You got quite a bit of work it seems, good luck!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mmmm... maybe create a slope with some more soil?
just a thought?
anyways, cant wait to see it soon!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Pinto said:


> Uhh i couldn't see the background until i starred at it for a minute or so. Even then i can barely make out the background. What background you planing to put on?


yea i didnt notice it the first time i looked at the tank, but i went back and noticed it in the 2nd pic. itll be a lot more noticeable when it clears up tho!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I was thinking putting a slope in there, I will give that a try. And I'm thinking to change the background to black or stone wall looking one, we'll see. Maybe a blue one


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Day 4 
No plants yet still waiting for them to be delivered, I ordered them on Saturday from aquariumplants.com and though I would get an email from them yesterday or today that they shipped them but so far no email. I also got some new driftwood (Malaysian driftwood) and a nice rock. I will post some pictures when my plants arrive. Water is supper clear and I decided to do a water test today so the results of the water test are pH 7.6 
High range pH is around 8.0 
Ammonia 0.25
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 
I also got KH/GH test and my KH is around 5-6 and GH is around 11-12

Any comments on my water quality are welcome.
I'm still a little confused on KH/GH part and a high range pH test, should I go by high range pH or just a pH test? And what does my KH/GH test results really mean, what should I look for and do I need to do anything?









Going to read up a little more on all that water chemistry stuff


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with needing more substrate. It sounds like your tank is starting to cycle pretty good considering your ammonia is close to zero.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Finally my tank is planted! :bounce: It only took me like 4+ hours. I will be adding some more plants next week so the whole scape might change. 
Here are some pictures:
This is before the plants. 










After I planted. The front view. The monster heater is still in there, the new one is on the way and I hope it will be here by monday. 










The right side view. Sorry about the glare. 










The left side view





















The close up. 










Planting glosso was a pita. I spent like 2 hours just taking it appart and planting it. 










Sorry that the picture quality is not the greates. Now I would love to hear some comments. Let me know what you guys think. Also the DIY CO2 should be going up tomorrow. 
When can I take off the threat of the plants? How long does it takes for them to get attached to wood or rock? 
Thanks for looking


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

good start. the plants can take a few months to grab hold. the glosso looks good as well, but dang 2 hours just to plant that small area? 

i spent about 2 hours today rescaping my 46 gal. i moved 80% of the plants today and a lot of the hardscape around. i thought 2 hours was a long time!

anyways, nice pics let it fill in now.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

organic sideburns said:


> good start. the plants can take a few months to grab hold. the glosso looks good as well, but dang 2 hours just to plant that small area?
> 
> i spent about 2 hours today rescaping my 46 gal. i moved 80% of the plants today and a lot of the hardscape around. i thought 2 hours was a long time!
> 
> anyways, nice pics let it fill in now.


Thank you  
actually it took me like an hour and a half to take the glosso appart and around half an hour to plant it. It came in a pot and there was a lot of it all tangled up, I found some snails and snail eggs in it, buch of floaters, so it took me a while to get some of it ready to plant, now I hope it survives and grows. Maybe with more experience one day I can get it all done in 2 hours and not 4+ hours


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

funkyfish said:


> Thank you
> actually it took me like an hour and a half to take the glosso appart and around half an hour to plant it. It came in a pot and there was a lot of it all tangled up, I found some snails and snail eggs in it, buch of floaters, so it took me a while to get some of it ready to plant, now I hope it survives and grows. Maybe with more experience one day I can get it all done in 2 hours and not 4+ hours


hehe i know exactly what u went through. when i first bought glosso years ago, it came in a plastic pot and was in one big bundle. takes forever to pick them apart right!?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

organic sideburns said:


> hehe i know exactly what u went through. when i first bought glosso years ago, it came in a plastic pot and was in one big bundle. takes forever to pick them apart right!?


I'm telling you it's horrible. Now I know why everyone calls glosso a pita








I probably could've gotten more out of that pot but after an hour and a half I wanted to throw it all out.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I would love to see some more comments or suggestions


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

For plants, it will very on how long they take to attach to rocks/wood. I have had java ferns take more than a month on smoother rocks. Typically the more porous or rough the wood is the quicker you will see the plants start to attach. Sometimes it starts to happen in as little as a week. The background looks much better. I can't wait to see it with the new heater.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> For plants, it will very on how long they take to attach to rocks/wood. I have had java ferns take more than a month on smoother rocks. Typically the more porous or rough the wood is the quicker you will see the plants start to attach. Sometimes it starts to happen in as little as a week. The background looks much better. I can't wait to see it with the new heater.


 
Thanks 
And I really can't wait for this heater to go away hehehe I really hope that my new heater will be here on Monday, I ordered it from Dr. Foster and Smith and they very quick with their deliveries. I will post pictures as soon as my new heater arrives  So stay tuned


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

cant wait for the new pics, dr. foster is a great place


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Whooo Hoooo I'm no longer an algea grower I'm officially a planted member  hehehe but we'll have to see how true is that statment LOL 
I'm so cheesy sometimes


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Algae is a plant, too. :hihi:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

The only thing that I don't like is the skull in the scape.. but that is just me. it is your tank so decorate it to your liking 

I like the plant choices. I think they will go together. I think that I am going to do glosso with the rescape I am doing here in a few weeks.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah I know the skull is a bit cheesy hehehe I probably will remove it little later. I just love dinosaurs and this one is left from my old tank so I just threw it in there.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Algae is a plant, too. :hihi:


And probably the easiest plant to grow LOL :tongue:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I know I can cultivate it quickly.  You could put some moss on the dinosaur to give him a hairdo, that could be cute. I think everyone needs a least one resin decoration in a tank just for fun. George is allowed to have some cheesy decorations, but I refrain from my other tanks, lol!

You may want to consider flipping the rock with the java around. That way the spores on the back of the leaf aren't so distracting to the nice plants.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I like idea of the hairdo LOL I still got some java moss left floating in my tiny plastic tank. And I'm getting more plants so I will be moving around the hardscape. I just don't want to touch it unless I absolutley have too, which is so hard to do, for the most part of the day I sit in front of my tank and think what can I do with it LOL But hopefully tomorrow my heater gets here so I can play around with some hardscape a bit  
And expect a pm from me in a day or two regarding some DIY CO2 hehehe 
Thanks again


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You could start a new fad - the underwater Chia Pet, lol! How come you don't want to touch the hardscape? Roll up your sleeves and dive in. The only plant that hates being moved is the crypts. I hate waiting for new equipment. I have a part coming in tomorrow as well. You'll love Dr. Foster and Smith's customer service. I find even if the prices are a little higher, I wind up getting it from them since if a problem arises, it will be rectified by them quickly. Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL Underwater chia pet, there must be some money in it  LOL
And actually I do order my stuff from Dr. Foster and Smith, they are great and super fast deliveries. 
The only reason why I don't want to touch it too much it's because I just want some of my plants to take hold, and I don't want to mess anything up. And my rock with driftwood are not stable so I had to jam them in there good so that they don't fall over. But I thinkg I will have to touch it tomorrow because I noticed my crypt has a yellow leaf







I hope it's nothing and it's only because it was a little broken. I will post an update with pictures tomorrow. But I think I need some sleep been in front of my computer for way too long today


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I started a glosso carpet a few weeks ago. the first round of planting looked like yours and the glosso grew straight up. the trick is to plant just one node with two leaves, it looks like a V. and you just want the two leaves to be showing, a total pain in the neck, but it works. mine is hugging the ground under 2wpg. and has quadrupled in just two weeks. there are some posts on here with photos if you search.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

oh,yeah, I forgot to add, most or all of the leaves will die on your crypt. thats usually what happens. new leaves will grow in and before you know it the crypt will have taken over your tank.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> I started a glosso carpet a few weeks ago. the first round of planting looked like yours and the glosso grew straight up. the trick is to plant just one node with two leaves, it looks like a V. and you just want the two leaves to be showing, a total pain in the neck, but it works. mine is hugging the ground under 2wpg. and has quadrupled in just two weeks. there are some posts on here with photos if you search.


It's the first time ever I planted glosso, well it's the first time I ever planted anything in my tank  And I thought that some of them I didn't plant right but I learn as I go. Could I trim the tops of glosso and replant them? And I got a 28w bulb so Im getting like 2.8wpg hopefully it will keep them down so I can have a nice lucious carpet


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> oh,yeah, I forgot to add, most or all of the leaves will die on your crypt. thats usually what happens. new leaves will grow in and before you know it the crypt will have taken over your tank.


Oh good, thank you for letting me know I thought it might not be doing too well. Do I just cut off that yellow leaf off?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are some more pictures. 
Heater didn't arrive yet, I ordered it friday so I hope it will be here tomorrow. Most pictures are of my plants. I also set up my DIY CO2. 

Here are some pictures of my Ludwigia taken on 4/18/09


























Here is pictures taken today 4/20/09

Glosso









Water Spryte









Ludwigia. There are some bubbles on it, I really hope it's pearling, or is it just because I topped my tank with some water? 

























My Anubias 'nana'. There some spots on one of the leafs, not sure what it is. I did receive it like that and it's not comming off. If someone could shine some light on what it could be I will be very greatful


































Side view of Anubias. I also noticed that a little part of the root is yellowish, is it something I should be worried about? 









And here is my DIY CO2. Don't mind the placement and the way it looks it will be moved. I'm using a wooden diffuser, I wanted to test my glass one but I broke it before I could even try it, I also cut my finger in the process

















Here is a full view of the tank. Nothing really changed, but I noticed some growth on Water spryte and ludwigia. Once more plants and heater arrive I might do a little moving around of my hardscape. For now it is what it is. Any comments and suggestions are always welcome. And if someone could tell me what are those spots on my 'nana' it will be great. I hope it's nothing. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

OOPS I forgot to add a picture of the full view of my tank 
Here it is


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations on the pearling! The second picture of your ludwigia with the pearling looks like an eyeball, lol! Things are really starting to shape up in your tank. You can cut the leaf off the crypt with no worries, cut as close to the substrate as possible. Try not to move the plant too much or it may send others into melt.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you thank you  It's so exciting hehehe And it does look like an eyeball LOL 
And I removed the melting leaf I didn't even need to cut it, it's just came off. And I already see some new ones on my crypt  
And I finnaly got my new heater so I take some more pictures, I try to post them in the next couple of days


----------



## crudnugget (Feb 5, 2008)

Tank looks good! How many bunches of ludwigia did you order from aquariumplants.com? I'm thinking of making an order and trying to figure out how much to get.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you 
I only ordered 1 of Ludwigia repens and 1 of Ludwigia narrow leaf. I think there was 6 stems in each.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How does it look with the new heater?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice!!! i like it. :bounce: 

i wouldn't worry about the spots on the _Anubias_ leaves. those are tough plants.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> nice!!! i like it. :bounce:
> 
> i wouldn't worry about the spots on the _Anubias_ leaves. those are tough plants.


 
Thank you! 
Yeah I figured that I'm being a little paranoid so I will not worry about it


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are some new pictures  Not very clear, sorry. 

You will notice that there is no more monster heater in the tank  
Looks so much better. My new heater is Hydor Theo 50w. I also got some new plants there is more ludwigia and the one beside the diffuser, not sure of the name.

4/22/09


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

nice.. 1000x better without that heater in the way. kudos!


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

ur tank is coming along very nicely. i like the blue tint to it, and i see u took out that dino skull!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you guys! It was exciting to get a new heater. I can stare at my tank for hours now  
Yes I took it out, it does looks better.... Not so cheesy anymore :hihi:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok here are pictures of my new fish )) 

Cherry barbs









The one all the way left I think is some kind of danio, I think.



























My gouramis. They told me these are honey or chocolate gouramis but I'm questioning it? Could those be licorice gouramis? I will try to get a better picture of them. 









The little fish on the left is my Galaxy rasbora or Celestial danios as I learned. Sorry for bad picture it's hard to take pictures of them because they always moving 



















I think that I got a little to many Cherry barbs, I got 7 of them. Maybe I will trade 2 for some more Celestial danios (I have5) I really like those little guys. Any input will be great


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok I think this is a little bit of a better picture of my gouramis. I realized I just need a better camera  
If anyone could shine some light to what gourami is it? it will be greatly apreciated
Thanks!


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Great looking tank! Unfortunately I know nothing of gourami.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks  I can't wait untill it grows in a little more and untill I add some shrimp into it


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

If you got the gouramis at aquarium adventure I think they're chocolates. I was looking at them a few weeks ago but decided to pass after reading how hard they are to keep. I hope your barbs dont terrorize them to death. and keep a close watch on your water parameters, adding that many fish at once in a new setup can cause an ammonia spike, your plants should take care of it but you can never be two careful. and from what I've read those gouramis are very sensitive. looks like your off to a great start.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> If you got the gouramis at aquarium adventure I think they're chocolates. I was looking at them a few weeks ago but decided to pass after reading how hard they are to keep. I hope your barbs dont terrorize them to death. and keep a close watch on your water parameters, adding that many fish at once in a new setup can cause an ammonia spike, your plants should take care of it but you can never be two careful. and from what I've read those gouramis are very sensitive. looks like your off to a great start.


Thanks for reply 
I did get them at Aquarium adventure. I also called them and asked if they were sure that those were chocolate gouramis, and they told me that those are in fact chocolate gouramis, aperantly there is differnt types of chocolate gouramis. I feel bad becuase I didn't realise that they are very hard to keep so I brought them back, and one was not doing good at all. :icon_redf I did a water test and my amonia is at 0, but I am watching it closeley. I'm doing water tests every week or every 5 days. I also will be doing water change tomorrow so I think I am good.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice tank!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you  
Still work in progress, I will be doing some cleaning tomorrow so I might do a little rescape  I got some mopani wood so I might swap the one I got for a new one.. Will see what happens tomorrow :hihi:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Today I did a cleaning of my tank and a little rescape. 
I took the big rock out which was on the left side, turned the driftwood around and seperated anubias into 2 and put them in different spots on the driftwood. I added some more Ludwigia, replanted my glosso better and hopfully it will start forming a carpet instead of growing up. Anyway here are some pictures. The water is not too clear since I been playing around in my tank for a while. 

4/28/09
































I ordered some taiwan moss and thinking putting a different piece of wood in the tank once the moss gets here. I have a cool piece of mopani wood. Here is some pictures of it

























It's a very cool piece because it forms a lillte cave, I want to put my 'nana' into the little holes that are on both sides of the wood and some moss in the middle. I will also attach some moss to the rock that is in the middle of the tank, my java fern will be moved to another spot. 

Anyway I got lot's of plans and it's work in progress. All mu fish are doing great, but I did bring gouramis back to the store and got 2 more celestial danios instead. Gouramis weren't doing well and I know they would not survive for long in my tank. I feel bad but I think I made a right choice for bringing them back. I really love my celestial danios they are so cute and fun to watch. 
Thanks for looking and opinions are always welcome!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your tank is looking great! I cannot believe how great it has turned out in such a small amount of time.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Your tank is looking great! I cannot believe how great it has turned out in such a small amount of time.


Awwww thank you so much for your kind words  
I think my plants really love the mineralized soil, and I love it even more because I don't have to worry about dosing, well not yet at least


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually bought some mineralized soil that was going to go in a tank for my mom. She change her mind about wanting a tank, so now I may just have to set one up on my own.  I like the changes, by the way. How long did it take you to plant that glosso?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I actually bought some mineralized soil that was going to go in a tank for my mom. She change her mind about wanting a tank, so now I may just have to set one up on my own.  I like the changes, by the way. How long did it take you to plant that glosso?


Mineralized soil is great, you won't be disappointed. 
There will be a little bit more changes, I think, once my taiwan moss gets here. I’m still deciding if I want to change the driftwood to the one I posted the picture of.









And it took me like a good hour to take all the glosso apart and then a good an hour and a half to plant it. My fingers were all pruned LOL It's better turn into a carpet this time or I will shoot myself if I have to do it again


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally like the new piece of driftwood. The cave would look awesome with moss attached.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I personally like the new piece of driftwood. The cave would look awesome with moss attached.


That is what I'm thinking, plus my shrimp will have more places to hide. And I think my anubias will look cool on top of it too. I can wait to get my moss so I can experiment  




hydrophyte said:


> looking good.


Thanks hydrophyte


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah you got some of those Chocolate Gourami's, I was wanting to get some of those over the weekend but they sold out! Do you know about the big sale Aquarium Adventure is having over the next few weekends? Tons of great deals, pretty decent selection too. 

:thumbsup: for the Taiwan Moss on driftwood, I have that in my tank and think it looks great, its the perfect shade of green to complement the brown of the dw. And the CPD's love it!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> Ah you got some of those Chocolate Gourami's, I was wanting to get some of those over the weekend but they sold out! Do you know about the big sale Aquarium Adventure is having over the next few weekends? Tons of great deals, pretty decent selection too.
> 
> :thumbsup: for the Taiwan Moss on driftwood, I have that in my tank and think it looks great, its the perfect shade of green to complement the brown of the dw. And the CPD's love it!


Yeah I got chocolate gouramis but they weren't doing well so I returned them  I got cherry barbs and celestial danios for now and will be getting some shrimp soon  Oh I can not wait for my moss and my shrimp  

So aquarium adventure sale is going on next weekend too? Good to know thanks. Do you know if the sale is only for the fish? I need a filter and substrate so I can start my 55g.......


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/illinois/86528-big-sale-aquarium-adventure.html
There is a thread with all of the details. Not sure about the substrate but you should be able to get up to 35% off on the filter.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/illinois/86528-big-sale-aquarium-adventure.html
> There is a thread with all of the details. Not sure about the substrate but you should be able to get up to 35% off on the filter.


 
Thanks for the info  
I will be making another trip to Aquarium adventure next weekend


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tank is looking nice. I think you will find that you will need to move the Java fern, (tied on the rock) from the front of your tank. It will fill in there and cover the entire view of that side. It's best as a background plant in that size tank. 

Your doing a great job!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Your tank is looking nice. I think you will find that you will need to move the Java fern, (tied on the rock) from the front of your tank. It will fill in there and cover the entire view of that side. It's best as a background plant in that size tank.
> 
> Your doing a great job!


Thank you :biggrin: 

I was thinking of moving my java fern as well. I will do another little rescape once my moss gets here and maybe I will attach it to a new driftwood or attach it somewere else. But my java is not doing well at all I think, I used to have 4 leaves then I broke one by mistake so now there is only 3 and no sign of new ones  I noticed some growth with 'nana' and my other plants are growing well *knocks on wood* except my java


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Java is tough. Don't worry about it. It's also a slow grower so don't expect it to spring up. It's a good plant though, one of the fewer that has the dark green color.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

how's that glosso coming along, did it stay down this time?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my fish and my little rescape that I did last week. 










The gang hanging out 



























My little CPDs. This is not the greatest picture but it is the best I got for now. 









Here is a little rescape I did. I changed my drift wood and attached some of my taiwan moss that I received. 


















And these pictures were taken today after I trimmed my Ludwigia and moved a rock over to the corner. It looks a little butchered because my little trim didn't turned out as I planed. I wanted to just trim the tops but it didn't look good so I just pulled out the bottoms and replanted the tops that I trimmed. So here is the result :icon_redf 


























I also have some kind of algae, its brown looks like rust. There is not much, some on the rock and some was on Ludwigia that was another reason why I trimmed and replanted it, I had to scrub some of it of the leaves. I also have some on glosso, but I hope some ramshorn snails that I'm getting will take care of that. If someone has a suggestion on how to get rid of the algae please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> how's that glosso coming along, did it stay down this time?


For now it looks like it's staying down. I got a couple that were starting growing upwards again so I just trimed a couple. I'm still learning about this plant.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

Ha, I was just complaining to my girlfriend how i hate that I have to uproot my stem plants and replant the tops. but thats what you have to do your tank is coming along, the more your plants grow in, the easier it is to create a nice scape. It just keeps gettin better


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> Ha, I was just complaining to my girlfriend how i hate that I have to uproot my stem plants and replant the tops. but thats what you have to do your tank is coming along, the more your plants grow in, the easier it is to create a nice scape. It just keeps gettin better


 
Thank you :biggrin: 
I actually don't mind doing the replanting of tops it's the glosso that I don't look forward to planting or replanting or doing anything with it :icon_eek: its a big peta. Then there is a part when my fingers look like prunes after a long swim in my tank :icon_wink but I don't think I mind that part ether


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

this is my glosso after just 5 weeks, and it looked like yours the first day


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> this is my glosso after just 5 weeks, and it looked like yours the first day


OH WOW it looks beautiful. :thumbsup: Thats what I want mine to look like 
What is your secret? Leaves on my glosso are very small and they don't look that green  I actually changed my light bulb from 50/50 to 10000k I hope that it will help to keep it down. Any tips will be greatly apreciated


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Just took a look at the Trimline custom design... I love it! It is totally what I want for my house. So if I'll ever win the lottery I will be contacting you for some custom work :biggrin:


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I use 6700k bulbs, but the 10000 should be good. theres no secrets, I have around 2 watts per gallon of power compact lighting. pressurized co2 and I dose 
dry ferts per the EI method. I have a 58 gallon tank. diy co2 will be fine for your tank, but even with the soil you have you may need to dose ferts. see how it goes and test. dry ferts are really cheap. 30 bucks will dose a 10 gallon for a few years


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

funkyfish said:


> Just took a look at the Trimline custom design... I love it! It is totally what I want for my house. So if I'll ever win the lottery I will be contacting you for some custom work :biggrin:


I Need to win the lottery too, I cant even afford my own work and thanks for the complements


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> I use 6700k bulbs, but the 10000 should be good. theres no secrets, I have around 2 watts per gallon of power compact lighting. pressurized co2 and I dose
> dry ferts per the EI method. I have a 58 gallon tank. diy co2 will be fine for your tank, but even with the soil you have you may need to dose ferts. see how it goes and test. dry ferts are really cheap. 30 bucks will dose a 10 gallon for a few years


Cool thanks. I do have DIY CO2, and by my calculations i'm getting around 2.8wpg, I got a 28w aqualight. No dosing yet but I am looking into EI method. Still researching what ferts I should get.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bartak said:


> I Need to win the lottery too, I cant even afford my own work and thanks for the complements


You are very welcome the designs are very beautiful. I would love to do what you do


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

I forgot, the brown algae is diatoms, common in new tanks. it should just go away, or a few oto's will make a meal out of it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Any updates? I am curious to see how the glosso is growing.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Any updates? I am curious to see how the glosso is growing.


Hey :icon_mrgr
Yeah it's been a while I do need to post an update with some pictures. It's just been a very stressfull month and it's not over yet. So I didn't even had time to take any pictures or come on here. I will try my best to do it this week  
I can give you a little update glosso been growing well but not the way I want it to grow LOL Some of it started to form carpet but most of it grows upwards so I'm planing to replant some of it, again. I also got some BBA so I do need to replant some of it to get rid of bba completley, excell been helping but I do have some of it left on glosso and it doesn't look nice. I also lost some fish it was my big mistake getting a powerhead which was a little big for my tank and 3 of my CPD's and one cherry barb got succed in to it . So here is a little update I will do a more detailed one soon


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry that you have had a stressful month. Hopefully it will be better soon. Glad to hear the glosso is growing well even if it is growing the wrong way. BBA sucks. I think I could put up with any other type other than that. I hate to hear about your fish. What a way to go.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

My tank is doing good. Everything is growing and I can hardly keep up with trimming. I got no more BBA, YAY . But I did loose all my snails  I found some eggs and I put them into a little tiny tank, they hatched so I'm just waiting for them to grow before moving them. My glosso is growing like crazy and finally some of it starting to grow and form a carpet. The only problem now with it is that some of it turning yellow I don't know why. It was overgrown for a bit and most of it was shooting up so maybe that's why the bottom part started turning yellow. I'm actually thinking of a rescape and I probably will get rid of my glosso.... but we'll see... Anyway here is some pictures please comment and any suggestions are always welcome 










My 'nana" is flowering  


















Some of my gloso is going yellow  



























So here is my quick update. Sorry for not the best pictures. If anyone has a suggestion for my rescape like what plants should I add/remove, what should I do instead of glosso, what should I change etc. please let me know  
Thanks for looking


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Would really love to hear some suggestions for my rescape


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is some growth you have in there! I cannot believe the difference already. Congrats on the disappearance of the algae. The only suggestion is your left side in the back is lacking something. Beautiful flowering.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That is some growth you have in there! I cannot believe the difference already. Congrats on the disappearance of the algae. The only suggestion is your left side in the back is lacking something. Beautiful flowering.


Thanks  
It does grow very fast I can hardly keep up... 
And I want to put something there but I have no idea what, not yet ....


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sunset hygro could be cool, or bacopa?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it looks so much better than my 10 gallon


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow it looks so much better than my 10 gallon


I think yours looks pretty sweet too  
My hands are itching for a rescape but I think I will leave it for now. I'm in process of creating a breeding tank for my CPD's


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Sunset hygro could be cool, or bacopa?


How tall does hygro and bacopa grows?
I like them both but I want something that is not too tall


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Hygro Sunset can grow endless. It keeps trying to take over my non Co2 tank. The Wisteria, which is also a Hygrophilia, grows slower than the Hygro Sunset. Stem plants just have to be pruned. Some keep them pruned so to look like ground plants.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> My tank is doing good.


Lovely!! 

What is the plant in the right corner, green with fine leaves?


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

updates??


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hilde said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> What is the plant in the right corner, green with fine leaves?


Sorry with the late reply. Didn't even see that someone actually replied. 

In the right corner is ludwigia, I got a narrow leaf and a broad leaf.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

vtkid said:


> updates??


 A small update is coming up in a few


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is some pictures of my tank and some of my RCS 














































As you can see I removed glosso, just have no patience for it and for some reason most of it was growing upwards and when I trimed it the bottom parts were yellow and it looked very bad so I decided to get rid of it. I will try glosso again but not in this tank. Tomorrow there will be a little more changes I will move some moss back into the tank and cherry barbs will have my 14g as a new home. My 14g was supposed to be CPD breeding experiment but so far it was unsuccessful so I hope once I move out barbs and put back my 3 CPDs from the "breeder" tank with the other 3 in the 10g I will get lucky and they will breed for me as well as my RCS, it will be more peaceful with cherry barbarians gone. And I guess I will have to open another tank journal, it won't be anything special, very low tech but I have big plans for it in the near future. 

So as always any suggestions and constructive criticism always welcome  
Thanks for looking more pictures to come shortly


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I like the no-carpet look in this tank. The whole tank is coming together really well, there is only one thing I think it needs. Well, 10 things. You know what they are


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> I like the no-carpet look in this tank. The whole tank is coming together really well, there is only one thing I think it needs. Well, 10 things. You know what they are


Thanks  I actually dig the no carpet look my self. I am thinking of getting some other cool plant instead of waterspryte or ludwigia, or maybe I should just leave those two and add some other easy to take care off plant, I also thinking a nice river would be cool but we'll see about that. 

:hihi: I was thinking the same thing!!! So far my hubby said yes to the 10 things, now we got to figure out when we can come down. I will let you know


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is one red shrimp. The picture is very sharp, I love it.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> That is one red shrimp. The picture is very sharp, I love it.


Thanks  
She is very red and pretty big too. I want her to get pregnant already so I can get very nice little babies from her :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Do I hear a water change?  Good to see I'm not the only one who can't sleep.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Do I hear a water change?  Good to see I'm not the only one who can't sleep.


hehehe no not tonight maybe tomorrow :hihi: I can't never sleep, the earliest I got to sleep is 4am... I really need a change in schedule ....


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

those shrimp are so vibrantly colored, hopefully you get some babies.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

vtkid said:


> those shrimp are so vibrantly colored, hopefully you get some babies.


I really hope so too, I want those genes passed down to next generation. And actually one of them was barried but she lost the eggs in the couple of days. As I was told it does happen if it's their first time so I hope I will get more eggs soon  

And I got CPD fry, discovered them couple of days ago. Keeping my fingers crossed they will make it. I wanted to take pictures but they are so tiny that even on a micro setting my camera can't focus on them. Maybe in a week or so I can finally get a decent picture of them


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

love the shrimp pic, love the solid red color. I see you tried to carpet glosso as well but failed. Same goes to me, if you saw it in my 20g i tried it but it grew half of my tank high (higher than you had in those pics), it was that crazy :icon_smil. At least from that pic some glosso grew horizontally, mine just all went up. Maybe ill try glosso again on my next tank.

I also like the no carpet look, it looks clean, and i like the water wisteria at the right (looks like a small trees). You should add more moss, your shrimps and frys will love it. wrapped it on driftwood or stone, it will look nice. Riccia would look nice too.

Goodluck with those frys hope they'll make it.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

ryan_p said:


> love the shrimp pic, love the solid red color. I see you tried to carpet glosso as well but failed. Same goes to me, if you saw it in my 20g i tried it but it grew half of my tank high (higher than you had in those pics), it was that crazy :icon_smil. At least from that pic some glosso grew horizontally, mine just all went up. Maybe ill try glosso again on my next tank.
> 
> I also like the no carpet look, it looks clean, and i like the water wisteria at the right (looks like a small trees). You should add more moss, your shrimps and frys will love it. wrapped it on driftwood or stone, it will look nice. Riccia would look nice too.
> 
> Goodluck with those frys hope they'll make it.


Thank you  I'm hoping the my shrimp will breed and the genes will pass to next generation. 
Yeah glosso didn't work out for me much. And at one point my glosso did reach half way up my tank, and the horizontal growth started after months and months of replanting and trimming, but still didn't grow very well, so I just gave up. I am planing to try it again in my next tank as well and hope it will work out the way I want it  
And it's not water wisteria it's actually water spryte, but I might switch it to water wisteria and add some other plants, that's why I asked about your plants, I really like your selection... We'll see what happens, for now I am pretty happy with the tank. I do have moss in this tank I just moved it to my breeding tank, that's were all the fry is, I actually have 3 types of moss there. I need to make some moss rocks so I can put some back


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Thats great your happy with your tank. the more happy you are with your tank the more it will look good :hihi:

O its water sprite haha, from pics it does resemble wisteria. I used to have one in my old set up but i never fertilize i was a noob so about a year later the wisteria keeps growing but it had this weak and melted look it was bad lol. 

I see your looking around for more plants, just look around and try them and see how it will fit your tank, that is how i started, i didnt really choose these plants i just try them. I used to have a small bunch of rotala now its taking over 1/4 of my tank :hihi:. the plants i have is one of the easiest to find so i just grab em, most of LFS around my area have em. I tried a couple of other plants earlier but didnt work out for me, either i dont like the way it looks or failed to grow them.

What are those type of mosses you have in your breedtank?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

ryan_p said:


> Thats great your happy with your tank. the more happy you are with your tank the more it will look good :hihi:
> 
> O its water sprite haha, from pics it does resemble wisteria. I used to have one in my old set up but i never fertilize i was a noob so about a year later the wisteria keeps growing but it had this weak and melted look it was bad lol.
> 
> ...


That's what I believe too  And this is my first ever planted tank so I think I'm doing pretty well :tongue:

I actually hardly dose now. I got mineralized soil DIY CO2 and add some seachem florish whenever I feel like it. Probably should start dosing soon, still doing some reading on EI method  

I'm still looking around and researching plants, there is no rush for me and I got a 14g which is a fry tank for now, a 55g that needs to be set up as well so I do have a lot of space to experiment with lots of different plants and set ups  Now if I only had more money I wouldn't be taking my time with all the ideas and plans I have for my tanks :hihi: But my first priority will be my 14g after fry is big enough to move to this tank. 

And for moss I have: Java moss, Taiwan moss and Flame moss. My java moss doesn't look as nice as yours tho


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

yea you are doing pretty well with your first planted tank, a lot better when i started mine. You should start dosing soon, dont wait till you see deficiency in plants, they will suffer and your tank wont look good till the plants go healthy again. Im doing seachem as well and adding fertilizer sticks under the roots, i still have to look at the EI method.

I wouldnt take my time to set up other tank too if the money is not a problem hehe; but its good though at least you'll be able to think it through before you set your next tank up .

I'll watch for your next 55g im sure it will look nice. I would want a large tank but i had no place to put it here at home, so i stick with smaller tanks .


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

ryan_p said:


> yea you are doing pretty well with your first planted tank, a lot better when i started mine. You should start dosing soon, dont wait till you see deficiency in plants, they will suffer and your tank wont look good till the plants go healthy again. Im doing seachem as well and adding fertilizer sticks under the roots, i still have to look at the EI method.
> 
> I wouldnt take my time to set up other tank too if the money is not a problem hehe; but its good though at least you'll be able to think it through before you set your next tank up .
> 
> I'll watch for your next 55g im sure it will look nice. I would want a large tank but i had no place to put it here at home, so i stick with smaller tanks .



Thanks  
And I am planing to dose EI as soon as I start understanding it a bit better. I already dose seachem flourish but didn't think of adding root tabs, sounds like a very good idea. What root tabs are you using?


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks
> And I am planing to dose EI as soon as I start understanding it a bit better. I already dose seachem flourish but didn't think of adding root tabs, sounds like a very good idea. What root tabs are you using?


I used to add seachem root tabs, but only last for 3-4 months to replace. Now i added these nutrafin fertilizer sticks. It says it last for about a year. I dont know exactly if it will last that long but its doing its wonders so far, my plants were all healthy and growing. I used my discount at petco, i just saw this product and gave it a try. I had to put tabs because i only have eco-complete as my substrate, it lacks macros in the substrate only micronutrients.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everyone! It's been couple of weeks since I been here. 
Been a little busy, my best friend came down from Toronto, then something went wrong with my computer and I had to wipe everything off it so I lost everything on it :angryfire 

Anyway wanted to do a quick update, no pictures, yet, due to computer problem but I should be able to post some in couple of days. 
The tank is doing great everything is growing well. I am missing 3 shrimps one of wich is a big bright red one  they dissapeared without a trace... 
My other 2 shrimps were barried, one that I removed to my CPD fry tank gave birth over night. I can't see the babies, I seen some yesterday but not today, I guess they hiding somewhere in moss. I also had another shrimp which I thought droped her eggs but it seems like it is not the case since I found 2 baby shrimps in the tank but once I got up to get a turkey baster to get them out of there and move them to a fry tank they were gone. I hope they not gonna get eaten or sucked into a filter.
My CPD fry is doing great all alive and well. I moved them into a 3g tank with whisper filter, they all doing great and growing pretty fast. Couple more weeks and I will be moving them in with their parents. I have like 3 or 4 different sizes of fry. I only hope that my CPD fry won't eat the baby shrimps, but they do have lot's of moss to hide in. 
I also catched my cherry barbarians breeding and I was able to save 2 eggs I think one of them hatched but not sure, will have to wait and see.

That's it for now, I will pos some pictures very soon  





ryan_p said:


> I used to add seachem root tabs, but only last for 3-4 months to replace. Now i added these nutrafin fertilizer sticks. It says it last for about a year. I dont know exactly if it will last that long but its doing its wonders so far, my plants were all healthy and growing. I used my discount at petco, i just saw this product and gave it a try. I had to put tabs because i only have eco-complete as my substrate, it lacks macros in the substrate only micronutrients.


Thanks ryan I definitely got to give those a try.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

OoooOO...computer problems...how I know[and hate them] so very much! My laptop crashed and of course my custom built desktop decided to just...die...so I lost EVERYTHING that wasn't my music or favorites...I could just about scream...but in the end I'm glad my laptop's backup and running!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice Cherry Barbs and Shrimps!


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

good lookin tank funky! sorry to hear about the shrimp and your comp. i'm computer special ed. i got a friend that works for dell so when i got problems i say " i dunno it's goofy" and hand it over and it comes back fixed! hehe i wish tanks were like that! you got a 55g? i just gave mine away, now i'm kicking my self cause i wan't to do a riparium and i think that would be a cool tank! any way keep up the good work.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> OoooOO...computer problems...how I know[and hate them] so very much! My laptop crashed and of course my custom built desktop decided to just...die...so I lost EVERYTHING that wasn't my music or favorites...I could just about scream...but in the end I'm glad my laptop's backup and running!


 
I almost cried whem my laptop crashed I am very attached to it, it's like my life support LOL 
I'm glad your laptop is fixed, mine is working but still has some problems, I think it's just old and need to retire so I guess I need to start saving up for a new one


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Chrisinator said:


> Nice Cherry Barbs and Shrimps!





paulrw said:


> good lookin tank funky! sorry to hear about the shrimp and your comp. i'm computer special ed. i got a friend that works for dell so when i got problems i say " i dunno it's goofy" and hand it over and it comes back fixed! hehe i wish tanks were like that! you got a 55g? i just gave mine away, now i'm kicking my self cause i wan't to do a riparium and i think that would be a cool tank! any way keep up the good work.


Thanks guys  

paul: I got a friend like that too but he just had twins so I can no longer just hang over my computer to be fixed he kinda got his hands full, so he usually just walks me through on what to do, which is good because I learn a lot from it  Yeah I got a 55g that is just sitting here all sad and empty, need to start setting it up but it might take a while unfortunatley. I can't believe you gave yours away I was thinking of getting rid of it but I just couldn't bring myself up to do it, I know I will regret it. I like riparium idea..... you got me thinking LOL Thanks again 

P.S. some pictures are coming up tomorrow or later on tonight


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

OK here are some pictures which were taken in the begining of September they were the only ones on my camera I will take some more tomorrow


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

*Cough* Pictures *Cough* Going to ever update this, or are you too busy with your CPD fry? Hahaha.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> *Cough* Pictures *Cough* Going to ever update this, or are you too busy with your CPD fry? Hahaha.


*looks one post up the page* :icon_mrgr


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> *Cough* Pictures *Cough* Going to ever update this, or are you too busy with your CPD fry? Hahaha.





CL said:


> *looks one post up the page* :icon_mrgr


 LOL I know I know I been kinda bad with updating, I was just thinking today that I should post at least a couple of pictures  
Give me couple of minutes need to upload some new ones. :icon_mrgr


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a little update with some pictures  
10/14/09

















This ones taken today 10/21/09
Not much change. I am also batteling some algae it's black and mostly on the edges of leaves, I also have some green spot algae Grrrrrrrrrrr 
I need to get some root tabs and some ferts ASAP. I wanna do EI dosing but I think for now I will get Seachem line and some root tabs so I can get some kind of schedule going. 
I really want to do EI and will start EI when I get my pressurised CO2. I do dose with Seachem florish but I have been really bad latley so I will start doing it everyother day starting tomorrow. Another change in the tank is that it's a CPD only tank, well cherry shrim and some snail are in there too. Cherry barbs have moved out to a 14g I will start a journal for them soon  









































































And just for fun some fry pictures along with some CPD eggs


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Your tank is greatness! One day...my 10 might look this good! BTW: My Cherry Barbs live in a 55....they looked big even for a 29....but that's just my opinion. Congrats on the CPD eggs/fry too!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Your tank is greatness! One day...my 10 might look this good! BTW: My Cherry Barbs live in a 55....they looked big even for a 29....but that's just my opinion. Congrats on the CPD eggs/fry too!


Thanks for the kind words :icon_redf 
It still not exactly were I want it to be but I am pretty satisfied with my first planted tank  I need to get pressurized CO2 and a dosing schedule going. Plus I am thinking of changing some plants in there, but I haven't decided what I want... 
My cherry barbs are in a G now, hopefully not for long I still have a G that needs to be set up. But I think I will get a pressurized CO2 first and then I will start worrying about my 55G


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been prioritizing too, I've got a 10 to get finished...then a 29...29gal Riparium, then 2x 20gL's, then 20gH Reef, then 2x 55's[oooooo....FUN!!!...The possibilities!], then a 90gal SW basically FO with a Snowflake Moray Eel, and finally a 180gal Peacock Cichlid Tank. I'm sure a few smaller ones will be thrown in though...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> I've been prioritizing too, I've got a 10 to get finished...then a 29...29gal Riparium, then 2x 20gL's, then 20gH Reef, then 2x 55's[oooooo....FUN!!!...The possibilities!], then a 90gal SW basically FO with a Snowflake Moray Eel, and finally a 180gal Peacock Cichlid Tank. I'm sure a few smaller ones will be thrown in though...


You got your hands full I see :hihi: If you have an extra room in the house you can make a nice fish show room  (My dream one day to have that) 
I wish I had more room in my house I would get couple more tanks -


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, I need alot of money for the 2 SW's and 180 though! The others, I'm able to afford. sorta...LOL BTW: I have a fishroom, I just need to repair it soon before I can use it. I've just got a MILLION things to do. [G.E.D., Driving, Birthday, etc.]


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Yeah, I need alot of money for the 2 SW's and 180 though! The others, I'm able to afford. sorta...LOL BTW: I have a fishroom, I just need to repair it soon before I can use it. I've just got a MILLION things to do. [G.E.D., Driving, Birthday, etc.]


I know it a lot of money and thats the only thing that is holding me back.... I need to win a lottery.... 



demonbreedr16 said:


> BTW: I have a fishroom, I just need to repair it soon before I can use it.


Jealous ... LOL 

And you do have a lot of thing on your hands but it all things that you enjoy and at least you won't be bored for a while :icon_mrgr


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, I'm NEVER bored...A few days ago, I had the 29 half empty and the filters were jsut barely working and my friends stole me to hang out with them! I'm happy to say that the fish are just fine though! Of course I got really sick while cleaning the 10gal when it was about .5" from being empty! I could go on and on. These tanks are always amusing and it's cool to find new things! BTW: I like your avatar! My friend likes to try to pet the fish! I guess she forgets I have a dog and 9 cats. *rolls eyes* LOL


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! I don't even remember were I found it I just know when I saw it I had to have it  Because I have friends like that to who ask if they can touch fish or play with shrimp... some people eh?! LOL I was thinking of blowing it up and putting it on top of every tank in my house LOL


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL - My friends are nuts, so if I didnt monitor them around my tanks, I'd hear...hey Kenny, I brought you a goldfish!! OR here's 2 Angelfish! LOL


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> LOL - My friends are nuts, so if I didnt monitor them around my tanks, I'd hear...hey Kenny, I brought you a goldfish!! OR here's 2 Angelfish! LOL


LOL I like my friend to be a little nuts, makes me feel normal LMAO and you never get bored with them :hihi:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

LOL - EXACTLY!! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful tank! I literally fell asleep last night waiting on these.  The algae is not noticeable in the pictures, so it hides well. I think I see some on the anubias if I squint. Great job. 

By the way, I still have NO idea how you managed to see those tiny eggs! I would have went cross-eyed. Congrats!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Beautiful tank! I literally fell asleep last night waiting on these.  The algae is not noticeable in the pictures, so it hides well. I think I see some on the anubias if I squint. Great job.
> 
> By the way, I still have NO idea how you managed to see those tiny eggs! I would have went cross-eyed. Congrats!


Awww Sorry to make you wait  I had to take some good pictures. And thanks for kind words  

LOL I do not know how I seen them myself it was a total luck. I'm just glad I didn't kill them by treating my moss with H2O2. I can not wait until they hatch and once they do I think I finally will open a CPD thread


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You are quite lucky, lol. I spent an hour tonight with my eyes pressed against the glass looking for eggs. I need to get my breeding tank cycled! I am glad your tank looks so great.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> You are quite lucky, lol. I spent an hour tonight with my eyes pressed against the glass looking for eggs. I need to get my breeding tank cycled! I am glad your tank looks so great.


LOL I am sure you will find some eggs sooner than later  I read that doing a water change can trigger breeding and thats what happened for me I haven't done a water change for a while and once I did 2 days later I discovered eggs, so try that  
And most likely they would lay eggs in moss or in the most planted area of the tank.


A little update I lost my 2 shrimp... One yesterday and my really red one today.... *tear* I do not know why or what caused it, I am guessing maybe because of my H2O2 treatment but my snails and fish are all good and active I also did a water test days before and everything is good....


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

good job with your tank. i like the ludwigia growth, thick stems and big leaves. sorry to hear about your 2 shrimp. bring more updates .


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

ryan_p said:


> good job with your tank. i like the ludwigia growth, thick stems and big leaves. sorry to hear about your 2 shrimp. bring more updates .


Thanks  Yeah sucks about my shrimp but I got a bunch of babies in my nursery tank that will be moving to the 10g soon with some of my CPD fry  I need to go back to the same store I got my really really red shrimp so hopefully I can get them to breed. 
I did a little rescape today, basicaly I just moved my wood around :hihi: and I need to redo my moss rock since I kinda killed it when I did H2O2 treatment  
I should be posting some new pictures tomorrow


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope all goes well in here. Maybe sometime soon, hopefully, I'll get ya some more crypts, that is, if you want them. I'm a bit of a crypt fanatic and mine are reproducing!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Hope all goes well in here. Maybe sometime soon, hopefully, I'll get ya some more crypts, that is, if you want them. I'm a bit of a crypt fanatic and mine are reproducing!


I love crypts too so that sounds awesome :icon_mrgr


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where r those px @? LOL


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I know I need to take some and upload them, I haven't had any time this weekend but I will do it sometime this week


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
It's been a while and I didn't even realized that almost a month passed, but thanks to my laptop and all the problems it's giving me I couldn't be here for a while. 

But here are some pictures 

11/24/09 Before rescape



















Pictures of the fish
I like this one because of the fish that peeking out from anubias  








http://images54.fotki.com/v563/photos/2/1149242/8014954/Picture004-vi.jpg[IMG]

And here are pictures from yesterday after I did a little rescape. I removed my water spryte, rotated the wood and replanted the crypts to the other side. I will also add some more rocks with moss on them, I just have to make them first. 

12/09/09
[IMG]http://images47.fotki.com/v1589/photos/2/1149242/8014954/Picture018-vi.jpg

My anubias blooming  



























Also my fry moved in with most of the shrimp from a nursery tank. I am not sure how many I put in there and hope I didn't overstock my tank but they all small so I think I should be ok... at least for now. 
It was hard to catch them and took me at least an hour or more so all my concentration was on not letting them jump out and not counting how many I moved. They are jumpy and quick little buggers  No picture of them yet, I will try to get some tho.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, congrats on the Anubias flower!

It's filled in well.

Are you going to put in anything in the foreground?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Hey, congrats on the Anubias flower!
> 
> It's filled in well.
> 
> Are you going to put in anything in the foreground?


 Thanks! My anubias actually blooming every couple of months so I guess I'm doing something right :hihi: *knocks on wood*

I don't think I will put anything just couple of moss rocks, I like that it has a bit of bare substrate showing


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks great! I see some of those plants I sent you! They look great!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the simplicity of this tank soooo much, it is wonderful, healthly and pretty.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Looks great! I see some of those plants I sent you! They look great!


Thanks! There is some plants from you they doing great, there is more than the picture showing most are more towards the back and they doing great. Snails are doing great as well, I love them! :icon_smil



sewingalot said:


> Beautiful! I love the simplicity of this tank soooo much, it is wonderful, healthly and pretty.


Thanks for the kind words! 
I think I am actually happy with the new scape. Maybe I will put some kind of crypt in the back right corner instead of ludwigia and I am making some smallish moss rocks to go in the front too  

***I got to start a journal for my 14g, but that tank is not doing so great. I got lot's of moss there and that doing awesome but every other plant seems to die off quickly  I think it's because of my gravel, it's just very plain and I don't think I have enough of it. I will be getting some flourite very soon so hopefully plants will be doing much better. I actually will move some survivng plants and put them in this one for a bit just untill I get flourite. Hopefully they will make it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think some moss-covered rocks would work perfectly, give a little focus to the front but keep it nice and open. roud:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Tank looks clean and healthy. Very nice ten gallon!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

awesome tank!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I think some moss-covered rocks would work perfectly, give a little focus to the front but keep it nice and open. roud:


That's exactly what I was thinking  




fastfreddie said:


> Tank looks clean and healthy. Very nice ten gallon!


 
Thank you!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

F22 said:


> awesome tank!


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everyone! Been a while hope everyones holidays were great. I know mine where and even tho I didn't get my pressurized CO2 I am quite happy with my new lap top  

So now for the tank it's been a while since I done anything in it so here is a picture of the jungle 









I will be doing a big clean up sometime this week I hope I have a 14g tank that needs rescaping first tho so thats my first priority. I will be making a 14g journal as soon as I am done with it so keep an eye out


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i like the look!!!! but thats me a big fan of jungles


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

(welcome to the jungle) i like it roud:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

:hihi: Thanks  My plants are out of control!!! My hubby said he is just waiting for something to jump out of there at him LOL 








Hopefully I will have some time this week to do a major trim


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very pretty, funkyfish. Your tank grows so quickly!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Very pretty, funkyfish. Your tank grows so quickly!


Thanks! 
I don't know what I'm doing because I am not consistent with dosing and I havent had my DIY CO2 hooked up for at least a week or more :icon_conf and the plants are out of control  I blame it onTheCryptKeeper and his magic dirt :hihi: I do have to start dosing tho I have my florish excel but I need to get potassium since some plants have pin holes on their leaves. My 14g on the other hand can only grow moss nothing lasts in there I even lost the marselia you send me  But I just mixed in some flourite with the plain gravel that was in there so I will be testing some plants and I hope they can survive.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I am way overdue with an update so here it goes  

*1.26.10*





































Some pictures I took of my shrimp










My baby CPDs that are doing good. Oldest ones are half size of their parents now and showing colors but not as bright as parents.





































Hello 



















And here are some pictures from today after another big clean up and trim. I need to redo my moss rock so it's not in the tank for now. I am also thinking of a rescape but probably will do it once my 55g is set up so I can put some extra plants in there.

*3.9.10*


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 2, 2005)

Beautiful! Impressed by that spotless substrate, too....


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

jade_dragon71 said:


> Beautiful! Impressed by that spotless substrate, too....


Thank you  
I love thit substrate it stays clean, but I also just added a bit more of it just to top it off a bit maybe thats why it looks extremely spotless


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,
Just checked out your tank, and it looks phenominal! :icon_smil Those blooms on the Anubias? look really neat. Glad to see that MTS works well, I'm doing mine with it, this weekend. 
Nice Work,
Your pal,


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Hello,
> Just checked out your tank, and it looks phenominal! :icon_smil Those blooms on the Anubias? look really neat. Glad to see that MTS works well, I'm doing mine with it, this weekend.
> Nice Work,
> Your pal,


Thank you! 
You gonna love MTS, its magic! :hihi: Thank you TheCryptKeeper :tongue:

And yes those are anubias blooms, my anubias blooms every other month or so  

I'll be keeping my eye out for you journal


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Gracias,
I should be getting a shipment either tomorrow or Friday, and a second one by Saturday. So all the action should take place then! :hihi:
And what happens to your blooms when they are finished?
Your pal,


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Gracias,
> I should be getting a shipment either tomorrow or Friday, and a second one by Saturday. So all the action should take place then! :hihi:
> And what happens to your blooms when they are finished?
> Your pal,


Who did you got it from? If you don't mind me asking  
The close up after blooming and just stay there so I cut them off after a while, I actually just cut those 3 off yesterday while cleaning the tank and there is one new one coming in :biggrin:


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

funkyfish said:


> Who did you got it from? If you don't mind me asking
> The close up after blooming and just stay there so I cut them off after a while, I actually just cut those 3 off yesterday while cleaning the tank and there is one new one coming in :biggrin:


I got one ship from elionite, and another from tbonedeluxe. And grats on all the blooms. Can't wait till I can get some to do that.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> I got one ship from elionite, and another from tbonedeluxe. And grats on all the blooms. Can't wait till I can get some to do that.


I didn't know there is more people sell MTS except for TheCryptKeeper, thats good to know since I need some for my 55g, which I hope I will start setting up before summer. Thanks! I think anubias is my favorite in my tank , it's so easy to care for and it trippeled in size since I got it


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh wait I think you misunderstood, I meant I was getting plant shipments from those two, not MTS, I got my MTS supplies from the 1 and only CryptKeeper, and mineralized my own dirt.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Oh wait I think you misunderstood, I meant I was getting plant shipments from those two, not MTS, I got my MTS supplies from the 1 and only CryptKeeper, and mineralized my own dirt.


 
Oh OK LMAO I need to spent less time on my laptop I think I'm loosing brain cells :hihi:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

WHOO HOOO 1,000 posts I'm a "Wannabe" LOL 

Here some picture from today I did a little trim. I need to thin out the dwarf sag in the from but I decided not to touch it until I'm ready to set up my 55g. 

So now to the pictures  Enjoy!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

woot for more anubias blooms, looks great! What type of val is that on the left?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> woot for more anubias blooms, looks great! What type of val is that on the left?


Thanks! I think my anubias is by far my favorite plant at this moment  
On the left it's a dwarf sagittaria, but it's not really dwarf size :hihi: There is also some ludwigia.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I see, one question how do you keep your anubias so clean? mine are like dust collectors, they get dirty really quick. Yours look healthy and not gunklike hehe.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> I see, one question how do you keep your Anubias so clean? mine are like dust collectors, they get dirty really quick. Yours look healthy and not gunklike hehe.


I used to have problems with it being dirty, you can't even imagine how many times I actually pulled it out and wiped the leaves off. I think it went away after I put in a second filter. It sits right under the outflow so it helps. I also remove it for trimming every couple of months and wash it under running water, not sure if it's good or bad but *knocks on wood* I haven't had any problems. It could also be that your tank is new.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah lots of dust everywhere, I guess new tanks just come with those great perks, I was even cleaning the glass today with my magfloat, when all of a sudden (EXPLOSION OF BUBBLES) erupted from the back sediment, I think it was decaying crypt sulfur bubbles. Scared the living daylights out of me.


----------



## R.Kunzli (Mar 19, 2010)

Sweet tank, I want mine to get all bushy


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Yeah lots of dust everywhere, I guess new tanks just come with those great perks, I was even cleaning the glass today with my magfloat, when all of a sudden (EXPLOSION OF BUBBLES) erupted from the back sediment, I think it was decaying crypt sulfur bubbles. Scared the living daylights out of me.


LOL it happens  And the dust thing is not so bad it could be worst. It will go away soon tho and you will have a beautiful tank


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

R.Kunzli said:


> Sweet tank, I want mine to get all bushy


Thanks! Don't worry give your tank a little time and it will become a jungle LOL


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

i love that jungle. I always like jungle look, makes the tank look a lot larger than what it is.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! I love it too. 
The only thing is it makes it hard to catch the fish in there. I need to move at least another 7 CPDs but that won't happen LOL


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks! I love it too.
> The only thing is it makes it hard to catch the fish in there. I need to move at least another 7 CPDs but that won't happen LOL


Lol, you were right. Theres too much hiding place that its hard to catch fish hehe.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is couple of pictures from today.

Before the trim... (sorry for not a very good quality)









After the trim: 


















Right side









Left side


















As you can see pretty much the same. I want to rescape it soo bad but I'm waiting untill I set up my 55g so most plants can be moved there. I also had some flowers coming in on Anubias but I cut it off by mistake.. oops


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

And here is some pictures of mu inhabitants. I gave up on taking pictures of my fish since it's imposible to make them stay still for one minute :hihi:

So here is some shrimps having a feast and some of my ramshorn snails


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's looking really good!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! The plants are growing like crazy! I need to hurry up and set up my 55g I need to thin out the plants and I'm itching to rescape this one


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! I love the snails, especially the little one hanging upside down on the surface. You should be the poster child for healthy plants are not harmed by snails. :biggrin:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Wonderful pictures! I love the snails, especially the little one hanging upside down on the surface. You should be the poster child for healthy plants are not harmed by snails. :biggrin:


Thanks Sara :icon_mrgr
To tell the truth they do harm some of my plants they are fond of my Java ferns new growth, they alway eat the tops :icon_conf or at least thats who I blame lol And they made some holes in my crypt leaves, lets keep it a secret tho :hihi: But I do like my ramshorn snails they fun to watch especially when they do their upside down hanging


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

funkyfish said:


> Thanks Sara :icon_mrgr
> To tell the truth they do harm some of my plants they are fond of my Java ferns new growth, they alway eat the tops :icon_conf or at least thats who I blame lol And they made some holes in my crypt leaves, lets keep it a secret tho :hihi: But I do like my ramshorn snails they fun to watch especially when they do their upside down hanging


Lol, your secret's safe with me. roud:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm thinking about changing my scape once my 55g is set up and I will move some plants from this tank to 55g so it will be a good time to do a total rescape. But what should I do? Any ideas?


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Add more crypts!!!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

pianofish said:


> Add more crypts!!!


:hihi: I was thinking the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

It's been a long time since I updated, but this pregnancy been kicking my butt and I wasn't able to do much, but I am officially in my second trimester and feel much better. I haven't done anything in the tank for at least 3 months  so it's very over grown and in need of big time trim and cleaning, but it's not that bad you just can't see any fish unless they come to the front :hihi: I am planing to do some trimming next week only because this week is kinda busy for me, I will also take a lot of pictures before and after :icon_mrgr


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
here is some recent pictures of my tank. Not much changed, I just thinned out some of dwarf sag in the front. My anubias needs to be cut down I am just thinking should I sell some or keep for my 55g that is still work in progress due to shortage in funds for my color quarts. 
My CPDs are doing great and I think they bred without me knowing because I discovered 2 new fry  Still can't get a decent picture of them with my camera, so I am waiting for my friend to pay me a visit with her camera.

My dwarf sag actually bloomed so here is little flower


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Did a huge trim today. Had some algae so I took a lot of dwarf sag. out, I basically butchered it  I hope it gets back to it's original state of very green jungle...
Also trimmed my Anubias because it was getting out of control. So here is a tank as of today. 










I got 2 Amano shrimps had them for no longer than a month and one is barried  I just hope she carries to term. 



















And this is the algae that made me butcher my dwarf sag  I need help with ID and suggestions to get rid of it. Should I do a H2O2 treatment?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it's time for little update. 
The tank is doing good, need to get some root tabs, probably will order some from Rootmedic sometime this week 
Some plants moved to 55g and blyxa was added.
CPDs are doing great and apparently they breeding without me knowing, I found 2 juvies who probably a couple of months old 

12/07/2010


----------

